
Dufl, a Service That Packs and Ships Your Suitcase, Is a Traveler’s Dream - shawndumas
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/dufl-a-service-that-packs-and-ships-your-suitcase-is-a-travelers-dream/#.yfkv49:aKlT
======
dalke
Looks like their PR people are on the job, as this is the 4th time that
service has been pointed in the last few days. (
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dufl&sort=byPopularity&prefix&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dufl&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)
)

